

My interruption-resistant workflow - hiezecihel
http://i.imgur.com/LWPpbuH.png

======
Throwadev
I do EXACTLY this. Another thing I do in addition, is when I break (leave a
cafe, leave the office, or stop working for the night), I write down a summary
of exactly what I was in the middle of doing when i stopped, and what I should
do next to finish that work. That makes it easier to pick back up when I sit
down the next morning to work on the project.

The task list in the notes.txt file is also something I add to as I go.
Sometimes if i'm doing something that requires a keeping track of more than i
can remember in my head, I'll have little lists within the .txt that keep
track. It's basically a stack data structure so I can keep track, and when i
pop stuff off the stack, back up to a higher node, i have to add more to the
stack to keep track of my progress deeper into another branch of the tree.

